# My first  ever smoked jerky. Canadian Goose Jerky



## rbranstner (Nov 22, 2011)

Well my brother gave me a bunch of goose breasts so I decided to try and make jerky in my smoker for the first time. I used the LEM Backwooks Hot jerky seasoning that comes with cure. I decided to try and slice the breasts instead of grind and use my jerky gun. I marinaded/cured over night then loaded up the smoker the next day. I ran out of trays that would hold the jerky so I ended up putting 4 1/2 trays in my dehydrator as well. I was  sort  on time so I ended up running the smoker at around 170-190 degrees so it got done a lot faster then  I thought. After 3  hours they were all done. They are very weak on smoke so next time I will lower the temps so that I can smoke them for longer. I don't usually care for waterfowl that much but this stuff is really good. I already told my brother I would take goose from him any time. Here are a few pics.

Here are the breasts all sliced up.








All loaded on my stackable trays and also onto three mesh pizza pans.







Sorry I didn't get any  pics of the meat in the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks pretty tasty Ross!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2011)

That looks great Ross!!!!

I'll bet they're tasty!!!

That's why they ran NEPAS out of Pennsy. I think he shot every goose that flew over PA.

Geese will soon be extinct in GA.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

I ate some more last night when I got home and I really really like it. I figured it would be like all the rest of the goose I have ever eaten where I am basically choking it down but I like this stuff. And I will continue to use that Hot LEM seasoning. I have used it twice now and its good. Some of those pieces are pretty darn hot. Definitely more smoke next time though. I can't taste any for some reason. Lower temps should allow me to smoke it for longer and give it a smoky flavor.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2011)

Vary nice Ross.

Yeah Bear i did allot last year. I still have goose/mares from it....LOL


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks Great Ross!

I'm not a big goose fan, but this seems like a good solution!!

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Looks Great Ross!
> 
> I'm not a big goose fan, but this seems like a good solution!!
> 
> Todd




So far this has been the only way that I have actually enjoyed eating it. I could always choke it down made other ways but it was still goose. It was nothing that I would request to eat but this stuff is different. I guess if you put enough seasoning into something your bound to be able to eat it.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice! Only two ways I will eat geese any more. A little known fact...it is Canada Geese, not Canadian Geese, weird I know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL---Nepas------Goose/mares!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## boykjo (Nov 23, 2011)

looks great Ross... bet it wont last long.......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

coffee_junkie said:


> Nice! Only two ways I will eat geese any more. A little known fact...it is Canada Geese, not Canadian Geese, weird I know.


Maybe I will have to start calling them "North of the border geese" then it will be right. haha




boykjo said:


> looks great Ross... bet it wont last long.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it won't especially when my wife starts in on it. She will demolish a bag in no time. I have to hide it in the freezer so that I have some for fishing trips this winter. I know I don't have to freeze it but for some reason it makes me feel better if I do. Old habits die hard I guess, plus its a good hiding spot.


----------



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks great Ross. Probably the only way I'd eat it too.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 23, 2011)

looks good Ross.....lotta geese around here, may have to hit somebody up for some


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks great. You can do the same thing with duck and woodcock. Although with woodcock I feel bad about doing that because you hunt way too hard for a small bird to make jerky. Goose jerky is the best during the winter fishing tourneys. It always taste better when you made it yourself.


----------

